#   >         3000
.    -      -1    3000  .  106    ,  101    ,    106  101 -        ?         106   106  101.    ,      ...

----------

3000    106,    106      -1.     !   :yes:

----------

.    162  ,  -1    3000

----------


## margo46

3000 . (.0306001)  .
 .0504210        (.6  162)     (.8).  ,  .0504210 :Big Grin:

----------

.6  .0504210       .        -       ,         ,     ???

----------


## Rat1972

> .6  .0504210       .        -       ,         ,     ???


-.
     ,              !

----------

!  !    !     -1.

----------


## Radion

> .    -      -1    3000  .  106    ,  101    ,    106  101 -        ?         106   106  101.    ,      ...


      ( 106 302)     .             .
      3000      -     ( , ) (. 0306031).
      3000             (. 0504210)  - (. 0315006).
,              ,     .

----------


## margo46

> 3000    *  -     ( , ) (. 0306031)*.
>       3000             (. 0504210) * - (. 0315006)*.
> .


    ?

----------


## Radion

> ?


    06.12.2010 N 162
"          "
(    27.01.2011 N 19593) 

6.          :
...
    :
  -    ( , ) (. 0306001),       3000  ,  ,       ;
*  -     ( , ) (. 0306031);*
       (. 0306032);
  - , ,     (. 0306002);
- (. 0315006);
       (. 0504210).
...
8.        :
  3000  ,      -          (. 0504210);
*     3000   -   - (. 0315006);*


    01.12.2010 N 157
"           ( ),   ,     ,   ,  ()      "
(    30.12.2010 N 19452) 

46.     ,      ,*     3000          ,*      ( -  )   ,     ,    .

----------


## Rat1972

157:
_54.        ,     ( )  ,        3000  ,        ._
         3000 (           - ..   ,  )       ,     3000?

----------


## Radion

> 157:
> _54.        ,     ( )  ,        3000  ,        ._
>          3000 (           - ..   ,  )       ,     3000?


  .         ,     .     ,     : 157  173.                 3000-  .          (. 0504032).   .

----------


## margo46

> 06.12.2010 N 162
> "          "
> 
> 6.          :
> ...
>     :
>   -    ( , ) (. 0306001), *      3000 * ,  ,       ;
> [B]...
> 8.        :
> ...


 , *Radion*,    1     .         ?

----------


## Radion

> , *Radion*,    1     .         ?


.   .

----------

.     .54           -.        ,      ,     ,       .      21. 
      . 0306031 .  Radion.    ,    .
        ,

----------


## Rat1972

> . 0306031 .


  -      . 0504210?    3000,   . 
,       0306031 ,         .      40  ( -  20 )          0306031 -     ,         ....

----------


## Radion

> -      . 0504210?    3000,   . 
> ,       0306031 ,         .      40  ( -  20 )          0306031 -     ,         ....


 .             .
     3000-         0504210.

----------

-      106 . 0306031 ,     101   21 . 0504210

----------

!!
       3000 .  ,   ,       401 (271).  .   (    )   ,           .   ,      .      401 (251)  .  -   101.           ??

----------


## margo46

,    .     ...    :
10106310   40110180,  21
40120251  10106410

    21    -.

----------

,     ?   ,    2      .   101   ,           .         302?   106     101?

----------


## ZvyaginzevaE

CAP  .  .             ?      ,   -      , ?

----------

,!      "   . "?      3000 ?

----------

> ,!      "   . "?      3000 ?


         ,     .

----------


## Gulia1103

,     ?  :Smilie:

----------



----------

...."        . 0306031 ."

,     1   900 . ,      -       0306031?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     1   900 . ,      -       0306031?


 -    :Frown:

----------

- ...
    ,      : 1   900.    -1. 
,    . ,      ?

----------

.9 174 : "      ,     ,   ,   3000  ,       ,    , , ,  ..  ,      :   -  () (. 0306030),   -    ( , ) (. 0306001),   -     ( , ) (. 0306031)...

----------

> .    -      -1    3000  .  106    ,  101    ,    106  101 -        ?         106   106  101.    ,      ...


     ?

----------


## Rat1972

.6 162:
6.          :
    :
  -    ( , ) (.0306001);
  -  () (. 0306030),   ,         ;
    :
*  -    ( , ) (.0306001),       3000 * ,  ,       ;
  -     ( , ) (. 0306031);

.9 183:
9. ,   ,         :
      ,        -   -  () (.*0306030),                  ,    ,        010100000 " " (010111000, 010112000, 010113000)    010611000 "    -   ";
       (   ,   ,     ,       )      , -   -    ( , ) (.*0306001),                           010100000 " " (010113000, 010115000, 010118000)    010611000 "    -   ";
      ,     ,   ,    , , ,     ,      :   -    ( , ) (.*0306001),   -     ( , ) (.*0306031) (*        3000 *      );   -  () (.*0306030),        010100000 " " (010121000 - 010128000, 010131000 - 010138000)        010600000 "   " (010621000, 010631000);


,       3000 -  -1,    -    .... ,    3000   .         - ,            :Abuse:

----------

,  162  .

----------


## margo46

3000 .    .210   , .. 101  106

----------


## Rat1972

> 3000 .    .210   , .. 101  106


  :Wow: 
101 106 -         -.     ...?

----------

.210
 101  106
 109  101, ..  ,   .

----------

101  21 ,  ,, ,?

----------


## VLDMR

> 


 **   (    :Big Grin: ) -  .
,  -    ( )     ..

   ()  .        ,   .  :Wink:

----------

